# مضخات الحريق



## احمد نمر (6 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل يستطيع احدكم الشرح عن مضخات الحريق ؟


----------



## mhmdbly (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز احمد نمر:
استطيع القيام بمساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع ولكن هل تريد معلومات عن كيفية عمل مضخات الحريق بشكل عام.أم تريد معلومات محددة عنة؟ ارجو الافادة, اخوك محمد الرشيدى .مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق-بريطانيا.


----------



## طارق سلامة (6 أكتوبر 2007)

العزيز ما الذي تريد معرفته عن الـ Fire Pump ؟؟؟؟
طارق سلامة


----------



## شاب من مصر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا بك أخي المهندس / mhmdbly 
أرغب في معرفة معلومات عن كيفية عمل مضخات الحريق بشكل عام بجانب كيف يمكنني أن أكون مهندس على دراية كافية بكيفية تصميم أنظمة الحريق لمنشأ معين 
وأرجوا أن تضرب لي مثلاً أحد المنشآت وكيف يمكنني أن أصمم به شبكة مقاومة الحريق
وشكراً لك
مهندس ميكانيكا / شاب من مصر


----------



## foxed2007 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

اى حد يرد عليه لان الموضوع مهم نفع الله بكم المسلمين


----------



## السوداني في قطر (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء..... ارجو منكم التكرم بالرد على استفسار حول كيفية انشاء مصنع لمضخات الحريق .. لو في حد يعمل بأي مصنع لدية شهادة سلامة للمضخات .. اريدوكالة تجارية


----------



## المتكامل (4 مارس 2010)

*ارجو ان يفيدك*

اخي الكريم ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الملف لما يحتويه على معلومات مهمة عن مضخات الحريق حسب الكود الاميركي .
وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .


----------



## نواف حائل (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## الجدى (30 مارس 2010)

معلومات جميلة مشكور عليها


----------



## kindheart186 (16 أبريل 2010)

[
*بارك الله فيك *
*شكراا علي الموضوع*​ 
اخي الكريم ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الملف لما يحتويه على معلومات مهمة عن مضخات الحريق حسب الكود الاميركي .
وخير الكلام ما قل ودل ]


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (17 أبريل 2010)

من الممكن الاطلاع على مواضيعى ستجد دوره فى تصميم اعمال الوقايه من الحريق


----------



## waaelabdo (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

معلومات جيدة جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (11 مايو 2010)

معلومات ممتازه شكرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## sa'ad76 (19 يونيو 2011)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء : 
هل يستطيع ايا منكم بتزويدي باي معلومات عن انواع الـ Flexible joint المناسبة لمضخات الحريق .
والسؤال الاخر :
المسافة المناسبة كحد اعلى وحد ادنى بين Upright Sprinkler head ومستوى الـ Ceiling من الاسفل . 

وسوف اكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## lakdhar (19 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (23 يونيو 2011)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء : 
هل يستطيع ايا منكم بتزويدي باي معلومات عن انواع الـ Flexible joint المناسبة لمضخات الحريق .
والسؤال الاخر :
المسافة المناسبة كحد اعلى وحد ادنى بين Upright Sprinkler head ومستوى الـ Ceiling من الاسفل . 

وسوف اكون شاكرا لكم


السلام عليكم اخى العزيز
*[FONT=&quot]المســـافة بين الرشـــاش و الســـقف**
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[/FONT]

 من الكود nfpa13 2005​
[FONT=&quot]4-6.4.1.1[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Under unobstructed construction, the distance between the sprinkler deflector and the ceiling shall be a minimum of 1 in. (25.4 mm) and a maximum of 12 in. (305 mm).[/FONT]​ 

بخصوص كتالوجات الوصلات المرنة باذن اللة ساقوم برفع الكتالوج قريبا


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخضرى (23 يونيو 2011)

أرغب في معرفة معلومات عن كيفية عمل مضخات الحريق بشكل عام بجانب كيف يمكنني أن أكون مهندس على دراية كافية بكيفية تصميم أنظمة الحريق لمنشأ معين وأرجوا أن تضرب لي مثلاً أحد المنشآت وكيف يمكنني أن أصمم به شبكة مقاومة الحريق
أخيك م / عبدالرحمن الخضرى


----------



## عبدالرحمن الخضرى (23 يونيو 2011)

*المملكة العربية السعودية*



mhmdbly قال:


> الاخ العزيز احمد نمر:
> استطيع القيام بمساعدتك فى هذا الموضوع ولكن هل تريد معلومات عن كيفية عمل مضخات الحريق بشكل عام.أم تريد معلومات محددة عنة؟ ارجو الافادة, اخوك محمد الرشيدى .مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق-بريطانيا.


 اريد معرفة كيفية تصمييم نظام مكافحة الحريق نظام (رشاشات الماء , fm200, co2)
وإذا امكن برامج تصمييم لهذة النظمة
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد ع ميرغني (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور .جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هادي السراي (14 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم احتاج الى نفس الملف ولكن باللغة العربية يعني الملف نفسه حسب الكود الامريكي وشكرا تقديري واعتزازي


----------



## ياسر حسن (14 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed.moustafa (15 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## nofal (16 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohammed Al Shaer (7 سبتمبر 2014)

with respect to expansion joint for fire fighting applications, please find attached PDF accordingly
http://www.anvilintl.com/SharedContent/Pdf/Literature_ProductBrochures/AnvilStar_TriFlex_Loop.pdf


----------



## Nile Man (9 سبتمبر 2014)

المتكامل قال:


> اخي الكريم ارجو ان يفيدك هذا الملف لما يحتويه على معلومات مهمة عن مضخات الحريق حسب الكود الاميركي .
> وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .


*ملف راااااااااائع*


----------



## mustafa gimy (28 يوليو 2017)

لو مستوى البامب اعلى من مستوى الخزان فيه حلين الاول : انك تشتترى vertical pump ودى مضخه غاطسه 
والحل التانى انك تركب مضخه عاديه وتعمل قبلها وصله تحضير بصمام عدم رجوع


----------

